# Triangles



## Niki (6 Dec 2006)

Good day

In the "45* frame cutting sled" I used big plastic triangle.

This triangle is very accurate ($30), so I decided to "Copy" and "past" it.

I leave it to your imagination what you can do with it.

Regards 
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR001.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR002.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR003.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR004.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR005.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR006.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR007.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR008.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR009.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR010.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR011.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR012.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR013.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Triangle%20Copy%20and%20Past/TR014.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Jorden (6 Dec 2006)

Nice One 

Dennis


----------



## Shultzy (6 Dec 2006)

We will expect more gems from you now that the weather has you safely tucked up in the warm. I bet its cold in Poland now.


----------



## Niki (6 Dec 2006)

Thank you so much

Well, its 8°c at night and 12°c during day time.
The weather man does not expect any change till the end of the week, so I can push my nose out to the garage from time to time.

But it will come, I know...

niki


----------

